# Question about aquabid



## fireman5214 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi all, I would likee to start making purchases on Aquabid.com. Since I am new on there without any feedback, how are the sellers about dealing with some "newbie" on there? Should I include a link to me ebay feedback so they can see what other sellers on there were like with me? I have 100% positive feedback on there and was wondering on everyone elses ideas or thoughts about it.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

fireman
I bought 6 DD black angels and 2 LF ABN's on aquabid and did not have a problem. First buy and no references given.
I was very pleased.
Charles


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 9, 2009)

for the most part just start bidding some people ask you contact them if you have no feedback before you bid it will be stated in the auction but most do not i've done some business over there and had really great experiences


----------



## Cold__Blooded (Jun 13, 2009)

No feedback is harder if your a seller versus if your the buyer. Not many issues for 1st time buyers.


----------

